# Outcast Red Snapper Tournament



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

The tournament starts June 1st and continues until the end of the federal season.

Early entry fee until May 27 is $100 per boat
Overall
1st---$1200
2nd---$600
3rd---$400

Weekly
1st---$125
2nd---$60
3rd---$40
All prizes are guaranteed. Fish must be weighed at Outcast Fishing and Hunting.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm in. Tried to weigh something every week last year and didn't even come close to winning the overall but it gave me something to shoot for and this year, who knows?

I am out of town and will be until past the 27th. Can I mail an entry in?


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Red Snapper Tournament*

Yes.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Dropped a check in the mail today.


----------

